#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ben jij diegene die ik zoek ....

## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Salaam Aleikoem,

ik ben een jonge man van 28jr en ben zoek naar een lieve en vooral eerlijke jonge dame die ook iemand wil leren kennen om haar doel te bereiken.

Het is moeilijk om in praktijk iemand te vinden die nog de normen en waarde naleeft maar ook wat modern is.
Ik wil een dame in een korte en beschaafde manier leren kennen en daarna je hand komen vragen,het moet natuurlijk klikken. Humor, eerlijkheid, betrouwbaarheid, vertrouw zijn er belangrijk voor me. 

In mijn dagelijkse leven werk ik fulltime en in mijn vrije tijd ben ik een type die liever thuis zit dan buiten rondhangt maar soms hou ik er wel van om een avondje naar de bioscoop te gaan en/of ergens met vrienden uit eten en voor de rest houdt ik van leuke dingen in het leven.

Ik zoek in ieder geval iemand om inschallah mee te trouwen
Mocht dit je aanspreken dan hoor ik inschallah van je

salaam Aleikoem

----------


## Zuster-S

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

up...

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Anissa15

Ben je Berbers?

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Mooie meid

Kan je me Pm want ik weet helaas niet hoe het moet en dan kunnen we zo een gesprek aan. Hoor van je 

Groetjes

----------


## Mooie meid

Ik heb interesse

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Yassin.AyoubLiefje

Upppp

----------


## Samira-rdam

Hahagaha uppo

----------


## Samira-rdam

Heeey

----------

